# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Duck boat ideas

## The bomb

Here is my latest and greatest,scissor blind that fits the 12ft Parkercraft,remove 4 pins and the sides fold down,remove either 4 clamps or 4 bolts to re,move the lot,doesnt weigh much either which is a bonus,just need a proper trailer setup to load it onto ,only have standard garden trailer at the moment which means I need to flip the boat onto it to transport ,any other tips to make it more user friendly appreciated..

----------

